# Suggestions Please on this budget gamer config



## tarey_g (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi all,
I am going to buy a gaming PC this month and I need suggestions on the configuration that I have 'so far'  decided.I used to be in sync with the latest offerings in the hardware market,but that's 2 yrs back , so need help from members who know what to buy now.
I am listing the hardware I have opted for(with approx prices), please tell me why certain component is a good or bad choice and what should i go for if the particular choice(s) is(are) bad . Budget is around *45k *(+/-). 

Put a *'or'* between the component having more than one choice as I just want to build one PC . Suggestions other than the hardware in the list are definitely welcome.

*Processor *:
1. Core 2 Duo  3.0 GHz   E8400 - (6MB L2 cache 3.0Ghz 1333MHz)    8800/-
2. AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE    7700/-

*Motherboard :* (Will OC the processor, no Crossfire/SLI motherboard needed)
1. MSI P45 Neo - F (Intel® P45 Chipset 1333 FSB)    5975/-
2. GA-EP45-DS3L (Intel® P45 + ICH10 Chipset 1600 FSB)    6425/-
3. Biostar TA790GXB A2 (AMD)     5000/-
4. Biostar TA 790GX+128M (AMD)  

*Graphics Card :* (I can invest more on this if its better VFM than the HD4850 special sonic)
1. HD4850 512MB GDDR5 Palit (Special sonic)/Gainward(GS GLH)     8700/- (  )
2. Palit GTX 260 894MB SP216 DDR3 PCI With HDMI     11300/-
3. Palit HD 4870 Dual Sonic 512MB DDR5 256Bit  (Dual Slot Cooler)     12000/-

*Display :*
1. Dell LCD 19'' 1909W   7200/-

*Memory :*
1. Kingston DDR2 800Mhz (2 X 2 GB)    2400/-
2. Corsair DDR2 800MhZ CM2X2048-6400C5 (2 X 2GB)     2700/-

*HDD :*
1. Western Digital Sata 2  1TB (32 MB Buffer)         4875/-
2. Seagate Sata 2  1TB (32 MB Buffer)                 4725/-

*Optical Drive :*
1. LG 20x Sata        1200/-
2. Sony 20x Sata     1350/-

*Power supply & Chassis:*According to the config you suggest


----------



## sona (Jun 10, 2009)

Processor :
1. Core 2 Duo 3.0 GHz E8400 - (6MB L2 cache 3.0Ghz 1333MHz) 8800/-

Motherboard : 
Gigabyte GA-EG41MF-S2H


Graphics Card : 
1. HD4850 512MB GDDR5 Palit (Special sonic)/Gainward(GS GLH) 8700/- (

Display :
1. Dell LCD 19'' 1909W 7200/-

Memory :
1. Kingston DDR2 800Mhz (2 X 2 GB) 2400/-

HDD :
1. Western Digital Sata 2 1TB (32 MB Buffer) 4875/-

Optical Drive :
1. LG 20x Sata 1200/-


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 10, 2009)

X3 720: 7.5k
Biostar TA790GXB A2 (AMD) 5000/-
zotac GTX 260 sp 216 : 10.5k

X3 72 is lot better than E8400, in most todays and upcoming games. Only in some games where multicore is not utilized, an oced E8400 has edge over and x3. 
720 oc to 3.7~3.8 on air while E8400 oc to 3.8~4Ghz on air. but performance of E8400~4Ghz comes nowhere near and x2 720~ 3.8Ghz.
Also with AMD, u can save on mobo too.

GTX 260 has terrific vfm rite now compared to similar performer HD 4870 1GB @ 12.5k


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2009)

Go for dominator's config but replace that Biostar mobo with Jetway HA-07 Ultra or Gigabyte/ASUS 780G setup.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 10, 2009)

thx for the suggestions.
@desiibond, why Jetway HA-07 Ultra or Gigabyte/ASUS 780G ? can you please list the plus points . Also the approx prices.

I will buy the components from Pune or if not available than Mumbai, suggest me some reliable shops.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 10, 2009)

I want to OC the processor(X3 720) in future , please suggest compatible motherboards.
Please also suggest the appropriate PSU+Chassis.


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 10, 2009)

i will go for intel,i myself dunno abt amdati world
Core 2 Duo 3.0 GHz E8400 - (6MB L2 cache 3.0Ghz 1333MHz) 8800/
MSI P45 Neo - F (Intel® P45 Chipset 1333 FSB) 5975/
Palit GTX 260 894MB SP216 DDR3 PCI With HDMI 11300/-
Dell LCD 19'' 1909W 7200/-
Corsair DDR2 800MhZ CM2X2048-6400C5 (2 X 2GB) 2700/
Seagate Sata 2 1TB (32 MB Buffer) 4725/-
LG 20x Sata 1200/-

regarding smps and cabinet,
cabinet Thermaltake VI1000BWSThermaltake M9   4400/-
smps taganBZ 700                                           7500/-


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 10, 2009)

Get a Samsung 20" LCD for 7.7k instead. You'll also get a resolution of 1680x1050 instead of 1440x900 on the Dell 19".


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 11, 2009)

^^ Product code please


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> I want to OC the processor(X3 720) in future , please suggest compatible motherboards.
> Please also suggest the appropriate PSU+Chassis.



Overclocking Phenom II will be much better on 790FX/GX boards than on 780G. 

Don't go for Biostar boards if you want to squeeze every possible MHz out of your phenom II processor. These boards especially 5k 790FX board are made of lower quality MOSFETs and capacitors that overheat and freeze the board.

jetway HA-07 Ultra is bit better in that case with solid capacitors and good heatsinks. 

If you ask me, I always pick gigabyte/asus (preferrably gigabyte). yes, their mobos pricing is more but the design, stability and support is unmatched.

Take for example *www.gigabyte.in/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2887. 


For Cabinet, go for CM Elite 335 for 2.5k or 690 for 4.5k (690 can accomodate 9 colling fans in total)

For PSU, I would pick Corsair VX550W atleast if you are going for Phenom II and GTX260/HD4870 and overclocking.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 11, 2009)

Ahh, thx for the info. I will chk the availability of these components that you have listed.


----------



## Krow (Jun 11, 2009)

Gaming = AMD

SMPS = Corsair HX620/520, whichever. I'd say go for the 620 as it can even run an i7 965 based system on SLI/CFX. Plus its modular so less cable clutter. Get it if it is available. I regret not going fr the HX series as nw my cabby's a mess!

RAM = Corsair

HDD = WD

GFX = GTX 260 SONIC (Palit)


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2009)

^^FYI, Modular PSUs are less efficient than non-modular.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 11, 2009)

Dude Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H  is for 9325/- . Looks out of reach for me . 
Damn you recession, grrr...

I think this OC thing will make the config unaffordable for me, what was I thinking


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2009)

see, you can overclock with 780G too but not as heavily as 790FX/GX.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 11, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^FYI, Modular PSUs are less efficient than non-modular.


Only marginally less efficient. Plus not having all those extra cables hanging in the cabinet improves the air flow and cooling.


----------



## rollcage (Jun 11, 2009)

For Ram:- OCZ (w/Heat Sink) 2GBx2 - Rs.1400 x 2 = 2.8k  since you will be OC 



> For Cabinet, go for CM Elite 335 for 2.5k or 690 for 4.5k (690 can accomodate 9 colling fans in total)


instead of CM Elite 335 .. better go for Ellite 334, its a better looking cabinet. way better.  
If you puting SLI or Hardcore gaming then I recommend CM-690 .. its a beautiful cabinet. do justice to urself. 



> For PSU, I would pick Corsair VX550W atleast if you are going for Phenom II and GTX260/HD4870 and overclocking.


ask for the combination the dealer offers with CM334 or CM690 (whichever you choose),
many times the combo that is available is cheaper dont know why but they prefer selling it that way i suppose.
if it is not a good deal buy Corsair VX450w .. its expensive though.

.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 11, 2009)

drvarunmehta said:


> Get a Samsung 20" LCD for 7.7k instead. You'll also get a resolution of 1680x1050 instead of 1440x900 on the Dell 19".


Hey, can you please point me the website which lists the specs of this model.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 11, 2009)

So, Following is the config that so far (somehow)fits in my budget . Please ignore the keyboard/mouse selection , I'll just pick up any set that feels comfy. 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3417/3617037668_74a6be991e_o.png

Is there a possibility of saving money reducing unnecessary expense and go for a better graphic card like GTX 275 @ 13.k ? 

Suggestions..


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 11, 2009)

> Is there a possibility of saving money reducing unnecessary expense and go for a better graphic card like GTX 275 @ 13.k ?
> 
> Suggestions..


Suggestion:


> *
> MOBO - Jetway 780G ULTRA @ 5k
> PSU - Corsair VX450W @ 3.9k
> GFX - Palit GTX260 SONIC 896MB GDDR3 @ 11k
> ...


This is the best you can get, and go for nothing less than this if u intend on increasing budget by 3k, to TOTAL = 52k


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 11, 2009)

plz remove the EP600 and get a VX450. Ep600 wont even give 540W stable, while VX450 gives max of 570w oober stable power.
and jetway 790 mobo is a nice option, far better than a 780G mobo. 
and GTX 260 is more than enuf for a 1440*900 display. u can play everythin more than max settings, even crysis.


----------



## acewin (Jun 11, 2009)

what is logitech optical and logitech multimedia
logitech keyboard mouse combo is less than 800 bucks
instead of coolermaster 600W Extreme plus get corsair VX450

and dell 20 inch in 7.7K I think


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 11, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> Hey, can you please point me the website which lists the specs of this model.


I checked it on www.deltapage.com
It's listed as Samsung 20" 2033 Widescreen with DVI for Rs. 7650
I assume the res is 1680x1050 unless it's one of those new 16:9 panels.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 12, 2009)

^^^ It's 16:9 with a resolution of 1600x900.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 12, 2009)

Hmm, seems like you people are right about the PSU, VX450 will be a better choice. Going for a higher res monitor means going for a better GFX card , which means budget increase. Although tempting


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 12, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> VX450 gives max of 570w oober stable power.



Please explain how , If the max spec is 450W


----------



## harryneopotter (Jun 12, 2009)

although the max power stated is 450W ... but corsair tend to underrate their PSU's to be on the safer side, unlike coolermaster EP series which are mostly overrated thn their actual capacity.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 12, 2009)

There is a reason why Corsair charger premium for their coolers.

1) Absolutely top quality cables with netting.
2) loads and loads of connectors.
3) insanely high efficiency and reliability, often goes beyond the rated wattage.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 12, 2009)

Correction: it's PSUs and not coolers.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 12, 2009)

If you want to make a correction, edit your previous post. Don't make a new one.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 12, 2009)

I think i will go with teh corsair one, will the 450W be enuf for GTX 260 216core ? How good is GlacialPower 650W


----------



## desiibond (Jun 12, 2009)

good suggestion but EDIT DOESN'T WORK.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 12, 2009)

It's working fine for me. Even delete post is working fine. What's messed up is the automatic double posting.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 16, 2009)

Ahh, finding desired parts is tough job if you are not in Mumbai/Delhi. 
I have finalized my config, now no more variations .

AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE (Available)	
Gigabyte GA-MA78G-DS3H AMD 780G + SB700 Chipset (Available)	
Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X4096-6400C5 (Only this is available for 3600/-)
GTX 260, 216 core 894MB(Available)	
Samsung 2033W (8000/-) or AOC FOVI 22 (9000/- incl tax) - Help me choose  
Western Digital Sata 2  1 Terabyte (32 MB Buffer) (Available at insane prices in Pune , will get from a TE dealer)
LG 20x Sata (Available) 	
PSU : Corsair 750W is available(but not needed) , TAGAN 500W (Available, how is it, will it handle the PC config ?)  

Chassis/mouse/keyboard - will choose from whatever is available on the shop.

Didn't know assembling desired PC will be so hard.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2009)

Prices are very high dude.

that ram costs 3k here and samsung 2033SW is 7.2k


----------



## surinder (Jun 16, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> I think i will go with teh corsair one, will the 450W be enuf for GTX 260 216core ? How good is GlacialPower 650W


My bet for your system is Antec EA 650 @4.8K.

Processor Phenom II x2 550 @5.2K.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 17, 2009)

Antec EA 650 is simply too great, but no more available.
Glacialpower 650 is even better. just go thru the hardware secret review.

its for 4.8k lynx.
and a 790GX wud be wiser choice, as there is a 70% chance of unlocking to an X4.


----------



## surinder (Jun 17, 2009)

Dude Antec EA 650 is available at least on very same site lynx-india.com. Here is the link.

*lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2120


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 17, 2009)

surinder said:


> My bet for your system is Antec EA 650 @4.8K.
> 
> Processor Phenom II x2 550 @5.2K.



For processor i am settled with Phenom X3 720, although x2 550 is very good VFM.
I will ask the computer shop guy about Antec PSU, glacial power was not available thru him.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 17, 2009)

EA 650 is listed in lynx, but they are out of stock. EA 650 has recently changed the OENM from seasonic to delta, which is equally good or even better. So new stock might cost much more.

Glacialpower 650 is available at lynx. Glacial 650 is much more efficient than VX450. It touches 88% efficiency, at moderate loads and max rated load, its 84%. Its even 82.5% efficient under 733W overloaded condition. while VX 450 under maximum overloaded @ 570W is only 81% efficient. 
And cost difference is just 600 bucks.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 17, 2009)

EA 650 is listed in lynx, but they are out of stock. EA 650 has recently changed the OENM from seasonic to delta, which is equally good or even better. So new stock might cost much more.

Glacialpower 650 is available at lynx. Glacial 650 is much more efficient than VX450. It touches 88% efficiency, at moderate loads and max rated load, its 84%. Its even 82.5% efficient under 733W overloaded condition. while VX 450 under maximum overloaded @ 570W is only 81% efficient. 
And cost difference is just 600 bucks.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 17, 2009)

last time i got something from lynx it took approx 15 days  , he didn't even ship it till 5-6 days after order and sent a different product from what specified on his website .


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 1, 2009)

Thx to all who helped, I will be getting my rig on Friday  . 
Everything is finalized except monitor . Its very hard to find a VFM 16x10 22inch monitor with DVI. 
I have options from Asus,Viewsonic and samsung.
Asus VK22H - Avg reviews, comes with webcam, card reader, speakers(i can imagine how good they are ), DVI/HDMI - 12,500/-

ViewSonic VX2240 - good monitor but no one in Pune is giving warranty as they are saying AOC has bought VS and there are warranty problems. DVI. 10,000/-

Samsung T220 - Really beautiful monitor with nice display,DVI but no HDMI. 13,500/-

Rest config which is available is 

AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE  *7900/-*
Gigabyte GA-MA78G-DS3H AMD 780G + SB700 Chipset *5100/-*
Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X4096-6400C5 *3300/-*
Galaxy GTX 260, 216 core 894MB *11100/-*
Western Digital Sata 2 500GB  (32 MB Buffer) *3000/-*
LG 20x Sata *1100/-*
PSU - Glacial Power GP-AL650AA  650W *4950/-*
Chassis - CoolerMAster CM-690 *4800/-*

Everything is little pricey than I expected, but its best I could get  in Pune. 

Guys, help with monitor. I don't want 16x9 monitors or I'd have got Samsung 2233 for 10.2k .


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 1, 2009)

Edit : I called Dell for monitor, but they said Dell has stopped shipping monitors to India, wtf really !!!! 
Dell 2208WFP and 2209WA were awesome choices.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 1, 2009)

How about going for X2 550 for 5.5k and you save some 3k. Then get GTX275 for 14k instead of GTX260. 

or 

Get CM elite 335 for 2.5k instead of CM 690 for 4.8k and put that saved money in better GPU.

For monitor, T220 is not a good one. It only looks beautiful but when it comes to performance, it's not a great one.

check these two:

*www.in.lge.com/Product/Products-Details.aspx?cat=171&pid=6815&subcat=LCD&parent=Monitor
*www.in.lge.com/Product/Products-Details.aspx?cat=171&pid=6816&subcat=LCD&parent=Monitor


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 1, 2009)

Thx for the suggestion desiibond, 

I have ordered all th stuff except monitor so change is not possible now.
GTX 275 is 15.5K in Pune
CM elite 335 is 2800/-

What are the street prices of those monitors from LG , can you give any idea ? Price listed on the LG website is insane.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 1, 2009)

yes. price listed in LG site is MRP. Actual price should be between 10k and 12k as these are older 16:10 monitors.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 1, 2009)

Tarey, where are you getting these exact rates? In Mumbai?


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 1, 2009)

No Pathik, these are from Pune. In mumbai you will get these things for a cheaper price.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 1, 2009)

Yea, it's about 100-300 cheaper per item here. For LG prices, *www.theitwares.com/monitors/monitors.htm


----------



## surinder (Jul 1, 2009)

tarey_g you are getting  very steep prices on most of the items better check out with some other vendors. If still not great deals found locally better get them online you will still save a considerable amount.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 2, 2009)

@Surinder, I know the prices are not very good, but this is the best i could get in Pune after searching for almost 1 month. 

Many shopkeepers are plain idiots, they haven't got anything and suggest you to go for rubbish hardware that they have got.. and one thing I am sick of hearing from past 5 years is that "AMD to bahut garam hota hai sir, 1 saal se jyada nahi chalta", wtf !

One shopkeeper said that there is no processor from AMD called Phenom II X3 !! "intel pentium D le lo sabse achha".

"Dynet RAM pe sabse achhi warranty hai sir, Corsair koi nahi leta"

"GTX 260 ki jagah nvidia ka card le lo !!" 

one shopkeeper was selling GTX 260 for 17000/-,  "Is sey sasta Pune me nahi milega" (wtf)

PSU : "VIP ka le lo 500W only 450Rs, hehehe"

Now Online dealers are equally frustrating sometimes. Getting a whole PC from them is a problem, I mailed many OL dealers for the quotation but these guys just don't reply. When I called them they told me to mail them. Last time when I got something online it took 20 days and that was from lynx. KMD on TE is a good dealer btw. Support from Online dealers can not match your local shopkeepers, that's why I had to pay this price.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 2, 2009)

KMD, although seems good...i dun approve.
First of all, the price seems intuitive, but its w/o warranty. In case of warranty, ull ve to pay for the shipping, which cud be nythin b/w 1.5~2k for a card and more for  mobo. Its good for those stuffs which wud be never needing an RMA, like Pu cooler, thermal paste.

@tarey_g
its better u get all heavy stuffs like monitor, cabby and PSU  locally and others from lynx.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 2, 2009)

Arrgh, the shopkeeper called and told Gigabyte GA-MA78G-DS3H is not available , grr .

Please suggest me a similar or better motherboard, preferably ASUS as he is a Asus dealer. please keep in mind the OC thing 

Plz emergency situation .


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 2, 2009)

GA MA 770T UDP3 is gr8, but no crossfire. its a real gr8 board and will cost u bout 5k. defenitely better choice than a 780G, as it got gr8 ocing, ACC, all solid caps, and gr8 build and supports DDR2 1333 which i doubt even some 790GX mobo does.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 2, 2009)

Also w+hy not go for Samsung 2233S? Its got vgud performance and costs bout 10.5k.
Its a true 1920*1080 capable and only downside being a fingerprint magnet.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Jul 2, 2009)

Why not a 790G Mobo?? It is much better than 780G any day...


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 2, 2009)

I could only find 2233SW which is 16x9


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 2, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> GA MA 770T UDP3 is gr8, but no crossfire. its a real gr8 board and will cost u bout 5k. defenitely better choice than a 780G, as it got gr8 ocing, ACC, all solid caps, and gr8 build and supports DDR2 1333 which i doubt even some 790GX mobo does.



Yes the motherboard is gr8 indeed, but I have once suffered a MSI with no integrated graphics. Even though i will always have a GFX card on my PC but when in case of the card failure the PC becomes useless, other point(which is not very important) is selling such motherboards is very hard.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 2, 2009)

Ya, thats true
but that mobo is actually a high end 790FX mobo with one X16 PCIE slot. Benchs shows, it even surpasses Gigabyte's own high end 790FX mobo in almost all benchs.

U have two variants.
770T UDP3 with DDR3 1666 and AM3 socket
770 UD3 with Am2+ and DDR2 1333.
Both are almost same in other specs [except CPu power phazes] and are priced below 5k. 

A 780G mobo comes now+here near its features, stability, performance and looks


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 3, 2009)

^^ i asked the shopkeeper about these motherboards, he said no without thinking. Wth, he is a asus dealer and I think he want me to buy asus.
I have told him to get ASUS M3N-H/HDMI 125TDP, its for 5.5k. 

This PC buying thing is becoming frustrating day by day, grrr


----------



## blackbird (Jul 5, 2009)

why u wasted time in searching in pune. 
just catch a train to mumbai it takes only 9-12 hour to complete shopping

i too m from pune but come to mumbai for shopping stuff and currently i am in mumbai will visit lammy on monday

btw where u shop from ?
there are many good vendors too in pune


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 8, 2009)

Initially it was my plan too, but these rains and the Mumbai local is too much for me with all the PC stuff as luggage.  

besides.. local warranty is always good. I am getting the PC from S'Tech computers, checked many other shops.. DCC @ Deccan was the crappiest. 

If you know any other good vendors plz suggest, will consider them from the next time.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 9, 2009)

Got the PC .

*Processor*	AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE 	
*MotherBoard*	ASUS M3N-H/HDMI	
*Memory*	Corsair DDR2 800MhZ CM2X2048-6400C5/ XMS2	 2x2
*GFX Card*	Galaxy GTX 260, 216 core 894MB	
*Display*	Viewsonic VX2240	
*HDD*	Western Digital Sata 2   500 GB (32 MB Buffer)	
*Optical Drive*	LG 20x Sata 	
*PSU*	GlacialPower 650W (GP-AL650A)	
*Chassis*	CoolerMaster  CM-690	
*Mouse*	Logitech Optical	
*Keyboard*	Logitech Multimedia


----------

